

Fight Back Code Design Erosion by Breaking Cycles with Sonar - farnulfo
http://sonar.codehaus.org/fight-back-design-erosion-by-breaking-cycles-with-sonar/

======
gchpaco
Not exactly the best written introduction to the tool, but we use Sonar
locally and it's pretty decent. Everything it does is done by some individual
component, the advantage of Sonar is that the results are more generally
accessible. I don't use it as much as I ought to because my mutant power is
being able to keep our codebase more or less in my head, but it's useful for
the less blessed members of the team.

------
gridspy
A nice clear sales piece. We should all aspire to such a well explained
benefits page.

